# Floridian livebearers



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Are there any fishkeepers on this forum from the Orlando Florida area who are keeping local wild-type livebearers or killies? I'm going to be wandering through that area for an afternoon in a few weeks, and it might be neat to see some non-hybridized mollies, if possible.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

there is someone here who keeps wild type livebearers....for some reason I'm thinking it is a member called dirtydutch? Search up some of his posts.


----------



## Matt68005 (Mar 3, 2012)

I might be willing to buy some colony starter guppies if there are any like that down there. There is a guy in miami, Adrian Hernandez at swampriveraquatics.com that keeps and collects livebearers and guppies / Endlers. I sent him a email, but im sure you are very close to him,,, check it out sometime.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is quite a distance between Orlando and Miami. Not sure if Adrian would have the time to show you around and such, he's a pretty busy person. But he does breed wild mollies of different types and sells them. To me he is a great person and loves to talk fish.


----------

